# bellas visit with the traveling vet



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

well today was bellas first visit with ( http://www.scottemcdonald.com/ ) and is in overall good condition. bella was weighed at 2.2 lbs which is good for a small scarlet macaw. bella got the beak shaped up, and the nails are no longer needles and a few of the chewed up feathers got plucked all for $25. while bella was put under he plucked a few feathers for the DNA kit i ordered from animal genetics ( Avian Genetic Testing | Animal Genetics ) 

while i was there i got him to mix me up some ivomectin, he also gave me a copy of this


....keetman


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Dr Scott is a great guy! I am happy to hear Bell had a good visit with him! :thumbsup:*


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

keetman said:


> well today was bellas first visit with ( Scott E. McDonald ) while bella was put under he plucked a few feathers for the DNA kit i ordered
> 
> ....keetman


got my results back from Avian Genetic Testing | Animal Genetics . and in the case of bella, bella u r a girl.

bella is also regrowing a lot of her feathers and they r beautiful....keetman


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad to hear your beautiful girl is regrowing her feathers! *


----------

